# New TiVo Series2 Available in Stores Now, Easier to Buy, Easier to Install



## John Corn (Mar 21, 2002)

Next-Generation Digital Video Recorder (DVR) Arrives Ahead of Schedule At Best Buy Stores Nationwide.

TiVo, the creator and leader of television services for digital video recording, today announced that the next generation TiVo Series2 is available now exclusively at Best Buy (NYSE: BBY - news) locations nationwide and online at www.bestbuy.com for $399.99. Additionally, customers will now have the opportunity to have their TiVo Series2 professionally installed by Best Buy. Basic in-home installation will be sold for $99.99.

``TiVo has become synonymous with the best DVR's have to offer, and now not only is it easy to use, but with its retail debut at Best Buy, we've made it easier than ever to buy and install,'' said Brodie Keast, senior vice president and general manager of the TiVo service. ``We're pleased to get this partnership with Best Buy underway, and look forward to working with the leading consumer electronics retailer to expand the TiVo community.''

Best Buy is the world's leading consumer electronics retailer, with more than 492 stores nationwide. Based on the terms of an exclusive partnership both companies announced last month, TiVo and Best Buy will work closely together to drive sales of the new TiVo branded and built Series2 device.

``We're pleased to offer this innovative and exciting new TiVo DVR exclusively at Best Buy stores,'' said Bill Cody, vice president of Home Theater for Best Buy. ``Best Buy customers are going to like what they see when they get the first look at the all new TiVo Series2 and the exciting entertainment capabilities it offers.''

TiVo Series2 provides consumers with increased recording capacity at a lower cost, recording and storing up to 60 hours of programming. The Series2 will allow consumers to enjoy future entertainment services such as music, digital photos, video party games, Internet radio and broadband video in the comfort of their living room.

Click here for Full TiVo Story


----------



## John Corn (Mar 21, 2002)

This makes wanna forget the 721 and buy a TiVo......*sigh*


----------

